# how long have you lived at this address? - Help to answer



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Dear all,

Writing to ask your opinion on how to answer the above question on the UKBA spouse visa application form.

Basically, my current residential address has been my permanent address for over 8 years , however these last 6 years I have lived in UK and France for my studies. I have only officially moved back to this current Indian address 2 months ago. So which should I put? 2 months or 8 years?

Do advice.

Many thanks


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Your address is where you live/go to sleep each day not what you call your permanent residence.


----------

